# Video



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have part one of my Benjamin Discovery video review online.

http://airpoweredhunting.web.officelive.com/airgunvideo.aspx

There will most likley be two more parts, the next coming in March.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicely done blow..looking forward to parts 2 and 3. :beer:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

The music isn't great, but it's not bad for my first recording. I'll have to work on interspersing more music into the next parts.


----------

